# I need help with lesions!



## anitadye (Feb 27, 2008)

Can someone please help me!  We are having a debate in the billing department on how to code the diagnosis tongue lesion.  How would you code tongue lesion?  and why?


----------



## DOyola (Feb 27, 2008)

The golden rule of coding lesions is that, in order to assign a code, you need to know the complete picture-the type, location, and size of the lesion, as well as the method of repair. Without all this information, you're left with no other option than to query the physician.

Do you have more info?


----------



## anitadye (Feb 27, 2008)

*No other info, except other dx's*

Dx's were listed as follows:

thrush
coxsackie
tongue lesion


----------



## anitadye (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm looking for the dx for tongue lesion, not the cpt.  I hope this helps you help me.


----------



## DOyola (Feb 27, 2008)

I think I'm on the same debate w/u...Sorry...See if 528.9 fits...the lesions are going to be biopsied or evaluated further for a definitive diagnosis of a potentially serious disorder?


----------



## haadi (Feb 27, 2008)

*Tongue Lesion*

It's 210.1


Thank You.


----------



## tracy022373 (Feb 28, 2008)

*hope this helps*

I would not use 210.1 unless is was biopsied and came back a benign neoplasm.  I would code 529.8 other specified conditions of the tongue.  I code for radiology and I have to code for dx codes for lesions all the time and it seems to be the .8 or .9 for other or unspecified condition. Good luck hope this helps.


----------



## DOyola (Feb 29, 2008)

tracy022373 said:


> I would not use 210.1 unless is was biopsied and came back a benign neoplasm. I would code 529.8 other specified conditions of the tongue. I code for radiology and I have to code for dx codes for lesions all the time and it seems to be the .8 or .9 for other or unspecified condition. Good luck hope this helps.


 

Thats why I gave that code because I didn't know if it was biopsied and the results...


----------

